# gabelschaft extender



## derdani (10. Dezember 2006)

hey
ich hab mir ne gabel gekauft, jedoch ist der schaft zu kurz. jetz bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen







hat jemand ne ahnung ob sowas im bmx bereich auch hält?
also eine schraube würde am extender und eine am gabelschaft klemmen.

danke im voraus, derdani


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2006)

wie viele cm is denn die gabelschaft zu kurz? und was für nen vorbau fährst du? vll lässt sich das problem ja auch anderes lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (10. Dezember 2006)

ich fahr schon nen sm xlt. der is ja schon reichlich flach. die untere schraube klemmt noch gerade so am schaft. der rest steht über


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2006)

hm das is wirklich zu wenig. würd ehr die gabel weiterverkaufen und mir ne neue mit langem schaft holn als den extender zu versuchen. oder schreib ma den verkäufer an was der dir fürn mist verkauft hat wenn er nix von der kurzen schaft dazu geschrieben hat, wenn ers hat biste selbstschuld.


----------



## derdani (10. Dezember 2006)

naja es ging eigentlich nur darum wie hoch ein integrated headset baut....er meinte nur 1 cm....is nun jedoch wesentlich mehr...sonst hättes gepasst

vorallem das ding kauft ja auch niemand mit sonem kurzen schaft


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (10. Dezember 2006)

was isn das fuer ne gabel und wie lang is der schaft?


----------



## derdani (10. Dezember 2006)

sputnic century light...schafft is 150mm


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. Dezember 2006)

Auch wenn es schon angedeutet wurde. Finger weg! Diese Extender funktionieren weder im BMX noch im Freeridebereich oder anderen Zweirad Bereichen in denen Gabelschaft und Vorbau hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist. 

Ich würde sie nicht mal an ein Stadtrad bauen. 

Auch völlig bescheuert aber vermutlich sogar stabiler wäre es ein 1 1/8 CrMo Rohr anzuschweißen. Davon rate ich dir auch ausdrücklich ab. Aber es dürfte noch ungefährlicher sein als dieser Extender.


----------



## derdani (10. Dezember 2006)

naja ich meine mir würde es ja auch niemals in den sinn kommen den vorbau komplett daran fest zu schrauben, aber wenn jedoch die eine schraube am gableschaft klemmt wäre es schon wieder ne überlegung wert.


----------



## crossie (10. Dezember 2006)

haha hat dani scheis$e gebaut. 

neue gabel, weil "neuen schaft einpressen lassen" ist ja anscheinend nicht drin. 

meine sherman klemmt zwar auch nur auf 2/3 der vorbauhöhe, aber das geht noch find ich.

cheers


----------



## Pesling (12. Dezember 2006)

Gabelschaft muss min bis an die oberste Schraube des Vorbaus reichen, sonst hast du Verspannungen im Vorbau, die dazu führen können, dass du irgendwann mal den Vorbau inkl. Lenker während des Fahrens verlierst. Ich hatte das Problem auch (auch so ne ähnliche Dummheit  )...ich hab von meinem industriegelagerten (geht auch nur bei eben solchen) Steuersatz die oberen Deckel einfach weggelassen. Damit habe ich die rettenden 5mm rausgeholt. Das ganze hab ich dann mit nem Plastikstaubschutzring abgedeckt. Weil mehr Funktion hat die Kappe oben aufm Headset net, nur bei Konussteuersätzen hält die die Lager mit. Versuch das mal,sofern du kein Konus-Aheadset hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (12. Dezember 2006)

ach hab ne neue gabel


----------

